# Iran military officials received three squadrons of flying boats



## rdean (Sep 28, 2010)

"Islamic Republic of Iran is one of the few countries which managed to design, build and use flying boats in a short time," said Iranian Defense Minister Brig. Gen. Ahmad Vahidi.

Iran Shows Off Flying Boats - News Story - KITV Honolulu

After those 2006 reports, bloggers poked fun at Irans so-called stealth technology, saying the flying boat looked like something anyone could buy in kit form from mechanical magazine ads.







Iran unveils squadrons of flying boats  This Just In - CNN.com Blogs

---------------------------------

It has ONE propeller and is very noisy.  Iranians are proud of the "high tech".  It can "take pictures and transmit data" like one of these:






This is why I made so many posts laughing at the Iranian nuclear "threat".  

This is what they have to be worried about:






Can people see the difference?

Love that liberal science.


----------



## rdean (Sep 29, 2010)

Right wingers can't comment.  The pictures of those Iranian "flying boats" was simply too much.  Iran is so scary.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2010)

Liberal Science at work


----------



## rdean (Sep 29, 2010)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Liberal Science at work



Liberals have "science".

Conservatives have the "occult".

Everyone depends on "science".

Conservatives wear "depends".


----------



## rdean (Sep 29, 2010)

Iranians can do nuclear?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 29, 2010)

USAF implements Liberal recommendations and budget


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal Science at work
> ...



That's what I love about you. You always add so much real substance to the Debate.


----------



## Charles_Main (Sep 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Right wingers can't comment.  The pictures of those Iranian "flying boats" was simply too much.  Iran is so scary.



Fuck that I want one. They look fun not scary. My avatar now that's scary. If you see that coming. You are already dead.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 30, 2010)

rdean said:


> Right wingers can't comment.  The pictures of those Iranian "flying boats" was simply too much.  Iran is so scary.



Their air force, navy and missile systems have always been a joke, but a nuke in a suitcase or from a welll place bomb changes alot. At the moment the remarks that Iran will destroy Israel is absurb. Israel could take out their nuclear plants and see nothing happen but bitching and complaining, but a nuke planted in one of those Flotilla boats is a game changer!

You're a joke fool!


----------



## rdean (Sep 30, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



When Iranian technology is fully displayed in the form of tinker toy planes then it's obvious that Iranians hardly have to technology to develop sophisticated nuclear weapons. 

Iran has been operating 6,000 centrifuges for the last six years.  So far, they have enriched uranium to nearly 20%.  It has to be enriched to more than 90% to make an active nuclear weapon.  Then, you have to start a "chain reaction".  Not an easy feat.

Iran says has enriched 17 kg uranium to 20 percent purity | Reuters

20% is about the level of a hospital X-ray.

Recently, Iranians complained that Americans had introduced a virus that disabled their entire system and all of their centrifuges.

Still, Republicans are terrified of a country that has never attacked us.  Even when we toppled their democratic government and replace it with the Shah of Iran, a despot.

Still Republicans look at these tinker toy planes and are terrified.  Perhaps they need to "open a book" once in a while.  They might LEARN something.

The first thing they need to learn is to stop being so scared.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Sep 30, 2010)

R Dean is like the tides..... Lunatic and predictable


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 1, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Right wingers can't comment.  The pictures of those Iranian "flying boats" was simply too much.  Iran is so scary.
> ...



A few corrections. Ther missile systems are pretty damn good and a nuke in suitcase would be nothing more than a pinprick, hardly significant in the greater scope of things


----------



## GHook93 (Oct 1, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Their missile systems are well subpar! They can scream how great they are, but that is far from reality. They are working off of 80s technology. 

A nuke in a suitcase could take out an Israeli city! End of game for Israel! 
A nuke in a suitcase could take out New York! The economy flopped big time after 9/11 image the collaspe if New York vanished overnight!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 2, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



A suitcase nuke could not take out New York or Tel Aviv. It would be big event with it's 1 kiloton yield, but in terms of casualities, insignificant. More significant would be the ramifications.


----------



## rdean (Oct 3, 2010)

R.C. Christian said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > R.C. Christian said:
> ...



Iranians are going to build a "nuke in a suitcase"?  Seriously?  Now that is funny.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Oct 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> This is what they have to be worried about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God Bless Reagan for pushing forward with that program.

You were saying something about liberals?



> In time, a number of prominent members of Congress began to oppose the program's expansion, to include former Democratic presidential nominee John Kerry who cast votes against the B-2 Stealth Bomber in 1989, 1991 and 1992 while a United States Senator representing Massachusetts.



Northrop Grumman B-2 Spirit - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> "Islamic Republic of Iran is one of the few countries which managed to design, build and use flying boats in a short time," said Iranian Defense Minister Brig. Gen. Ahmad Vahidi.
> 
> Iran Shows Off Flying Boats - News Story - KITV Honolulu
> 
> ...



Liberals designed, and built, the B-2? Nuclear weapons? What the fuck are you trying to say?


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Oct 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> R.C. Christian said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...




What makes you think building a nuke is particularly difficult? The single hardest part is refining the uranium so that it is useful as a weapon, and they already have the tech for that.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer (Oct 7, 2010)

rdean said:


> "Islamic Republic of Iran is one of the few countries which managed to design, build and use flying boats in a short time," said Iranian Defense Minister Brig. Gen. Ahmad Vahidi.
> 
> Iran Shows Off Flying Boats - News Story - KITV Honolulu
> 
> ...



you're right man! We don't have any technology at all!



> Highest science & technology growth rate in the world, 1000% increase in 9 years (1995&#8211;2004); Iran has increased its academic publishing output  from 0.0003% of world's total output in 1970 to 0.29% in 2004 (That is ~100,000% growth in 33 years), by 2008 Iran's share had reached 1.02% of the world's total output (~340,000% growth in 37 years); Iran's growth rate in science is 11 times faster than the world's average rate



and hey asshole! just wiki it and you know that you were right all along!

and Iran don't have any power  



> Iran's military was called the Middle East's _most powerful_ by General John Abizaid chief of United States Central Command (U.S. forces' commander in the region)



wanna full article!? search it! Then you will know how jackass you're high ups are.concerning themselves by country as _weak_ as Iran!

and Iran is not that important 



> Great Prophet III (Payambar-e Azam 3) was an Iranian missile test and war games exercise, conducted by Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guards. It began in the early morning of 9 July 2008, when Iran claimed nine missiles were simultaneously test-fired, including a long-range Shahab-3. Further tests, which one report claimed included another Shahab-3 launch, were conducted on 10 July. The exercise was reported to be a response to Israeli and American military exercises which the Iranian government believed to be related to a proposed attack on facilities related to Iran's nuclear programmes.
> 
> The commander of the Iran's Revolutionary Guards' air force, Hossein Salami, said that the test proved that "our missiles are ready for shooting at any place and any time, quickly and with accuracy", however the Iranian minister for Defence insisted that the missiles are "only intended for those who dare attack Iran". _After the test, prices of oil and gold, already at or near all time highs, increased around the world. Oil hit a new record (over $147) on Friday, July 11, 2008, continuing a weekly string of records_.



just for record!

any opinion!?


----------



## Paulie (Oct 12, 2010)

This will probably never happen again:

rdean makes a good point.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Nov 24, 2010)

rdean said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


Seriously, does your abject stupidity ever cease?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 24, 2010)

Omg flying boats someone nuke them!


----------



## daveman (Nov 24, 2010)

Iranian_Gamer said:


> > Great Prophet III (Payambar-e Azam 3) was an Iranian missile test and war games exercise, conducted by Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guards. It began in the early morning of 9 July 2008, when Iran claimed nine missiles were simultaneously test-fired, including a long-range Shahab-3. Further tests, which one report claimed included another Shahab-3 launch, were conducted on 10 July. The exercise was reported to be a response to Israeli and American military exercises which the Iranian government believed to be related to a proposed attack on facilities related to Iran's nuclear programmes.
> >
> > The commander of the Iran's Revolutionary Guards' air force, Hossein Salami, said that the test proved that "our missiles are ready for shooting at any place and any time, quickly and with accuracy", however the Iranian minister for Defence insisted that the missiles are "only intended for those who dare attack Iran". _After the test, prices of oil and gold, already at or near all time highs, increased around the world. Oil hit a new record (over $147) on Friday, July 11, 2008, continuing a weekly string of records_.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have an opinion.  You guys SUCK at Photoshop.


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 25, 2010)

daveman said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > > Great Prophet III (Payambar-e Azam 3) was an Iranian missile test and war games exercise, conducted by Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guards. It began in the early morning of 9 July 2008, when Iran claimed nine missiles were simultaneously test-fired, including a long-range Shahab-3. Further tests, which one report claimed included another Shahab-3 launch, were conducted on 10 July. The exercise was reported to be a response to Israeli and American military exercises which the Iranian government believed to be related to a proposed attack on facilities related to Iran's nuclear programmes.
> ...


----------



## Paulie (Nov 25, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Iranian_Gamer said:
> ...


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 25, 2010)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Theres a bunch of them on the net:


----------



## Paulie (Nov 25, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



That one is definitely photoshopped..


----------



## RadiomanATL (Nov 25, 2010)

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



Oh shit! Good catch!!


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 25, 2010)

rdean said:


> After those 2006 reports, bloggers poked fun at Irans so-called stealth technology, saying the flying boat looked like something anyone could buy in kit form from mechanical magazine ads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The advantage this flying boat has is if it's made from wood it could avoid radar, or have a tiny radar signature. The disadvantage is it's slow and can't carry much of a payload (If any at all).

If it just skimmed the surface it could probably carry a few bombs, but then our ships would see it coming from miles away and just blow it out of the water before it even got close.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 25, 2010)

Mad Scientist said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > After those 2006 reports, bloggers poked fun at Irans so-called stealth technology, saying the flying boat looked like something anyone could buy in kit form from mechanical magazine ads.
> ...



That's why we should just nuke the country before it's too late.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 25, 2010)

Yes, when flying boats endanger our national security we should incinerate millions and create an environmental catastrophe in the Strait of Hormuz and elsewhere. You are extraordinarily brilliant. Perhaps by your own illogic we should nuke the DPRK too before it's too late since they obviously pose a much greater threat?


----------



## DiveCon (Nov 25, 2010)

isnt this pretty much OLD NEWS now?
seems they announced these "flying boats" a couple years ago


----------



## Iranian_Gamer (Dec 16, 2010)

daveman said:


> Iranian_Gamer said:
> 
> 
> > > Great Prophet III (Payambar-e Azam 3) was an Iranian missile test and war games exercise, conducted by Iran's Islamic Revolutionary Guards. It began in the early morning of 9 July 2008, when Iran claimed nine missiles were simultaneously test-fired, including a long-range Shahab-3. Further tests, which one report claimed included another Shahab-3 launch, were conducted on 10 July. The exercise was reported to be a response to Israeli and American military exercises which the Iranian government believed to be related to a proposed attack on facilities related to Iran's nuclear programmes.
> ...



Always Love to see you're madness after knowing truth!

and this is the real pic,it's not by photoshop or something else,It's Real and it's damage IS real and for you're knowledge it can destroy every inch of you're LITTLE beloved country,Israeil!








Love to see you're face when one of our 20000 missiles hit you're little country!


----------



## daveman (Dec 16, 2010)

Iranian_Gamer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Iranian_Gamer said:
> ...


Pretty tough talk for someone stuck in the 7th Century, Skippy.


----------



## Iranian_Gamer (Dec 16, 2010)

daveman said:


> Pretty tough talk for someone stuck in the 7th Century, Skippy.



Another escape from rational talk! I find you amusing,little man!


----------

